# Mersey Dock Board Development



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

It has been announced today that there is a container berth development to take place in a major development of container berths. 800 metres river container berths are to be developed to the east of Seaforth dock entrance. There will be space to berth 3 'Panamac' container ships at one time with 40 acres of land shore side for container storage and shore services. The development, if passed by the Department of Enviroment, will be completed by 2009. The development will put Liverpool in the top three container ports in the UK. With this and the new Liner Terminal river traffic will increase considerably. Oh! the ship watching and photo opportunities!!

Peter (marlinspike)


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Harwich Bathside Bay, Bristol, Dibden, Liverpool, N.Thames,Yarmouth - all these projects - will they ever happen? Dibden was knocked back despite goverment assurances and Harwich is likely to go the same way.
My opinion is that all these plans are pies in the sky - all looking for backers.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mersey Development*

I understand the liner berth development has already been shelved. You are quite right Dave pie in the sky is a good observation.

Chris.


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mersey Docks and Harbour Development*

Sorry guys a bit more optimism needed here. To my knowledge the Liner Terminal is not shelved: piling is on the shore waiting to start and it is due to be finished at th end of 2006: Companies have already indicated visits especialy 2008 City of Culture year. With regard to the container berths - the money is already there and the shore side is old docks that will be filled in so there should be no enviromental problems. We have the Birkenhead Quays development which has 4 ferry sailings day and more planned. Garston is busy: more river pilots are being trained and a number of feeder companies are trading regularly. With river berths Liverpool will attract trade both from the East & West Coasts of the States. Locking in and out has always been a big problem - time and cost wise but with that overcome - as in the Quays situation - the future looks better. Nothing like the old days but you have to only sit on the tide a couple of times a week to see much improvement in traffic of all kinds.

Peter (marlinspike)


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

So what happens to the established berths like Seaforth - left redundant like many other parts of Liverpool's historic docks? I remember both Liverpool and Birkenhead - when they had trade in the 70's - dirty run down places - no wonder we had good runs ashore!!!


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mersey Docks and Harbour Board Development*

Seaforth will still be used for container ships other than 'Panamacs' which will not fitthe locks. The usual story of many of our docks 'to big a ships to small locks'. Still some good pubs and cheap ale - not like of old though - we are practicing for the 'Year of Culture' - not very sailor like!!!

Peter


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Liverpool memories memories memories, The Aigburth Arms for a pie and a pint for lunch. The Crocodile on a Saturday morning to find out where the parties are and the 21 club in Catherine street for a good sing song.
Happy days
Regards Jeff


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Not forgetting the Carridoc and the Dominion!


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

And Rock Ferry Sailing Club across the water for a good Sunday sail on the Mersey and a pint in the club afterwards.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Are Peel Holdings up to speed with this seeing they will be the new owners


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

As this is under MNB and ports (cannot find any where else to put it) Asda the supermarket are pulling out of Southampton docks and having a £20m warehouse built at Teesport, they say to save distribution costs in the long term. I bet no one has a photo of an Asda ship. lol


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

Dave,

Ah the Carridoc. It is not the establishment that you once remember. 

With the lack of shipping in the dock system it has now become the haunt of rather unsavory people.

The Dominium is now all boarded up but the chap on the roof is still keeping lookout over the river.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

R58484956
Dont put your house on it, there are some very resourceful people on this site.
David


----------



## Waterways (Dec 17, 2006)

Seaforth Container terminal is to be extended to have Post-Panamax container ships, which take 9,000 to 11,000 containers. Currently the max at Seaforth is about 6,000. Panamax means the largest size for the Panama Canal locks. Post-Panamax are too big for the canal and are trans-ocean only. Although they are making the Panama locks wider to cope with them.

Seaforth will have the ships in the tidal river and they will rest on the bottom at low tide, as is the case at Tranmere Oil Terminal. 

The transport distribution costs of containers to further inland will curtail Post-Panamx terminal growth. They have to operate from a few large ports and be as fully loaded as possible on all voyages because of their massive size. This means increased transportation costs to get the containers to the few large ports over land. 

This is where Liverpool scores. On the right side of the country - not that that makes a big difference in total operating costs at sea. Transporting 9,000 containers an extra 100 miles by road (one truck per container) will cost as much as an Atlantic crossing, or maybe more - and road fuel costs are rising. Like it costs more for the taxi fare to and from the airport than the flight to Spain.

Manufacturing towns tended to be close by to major ports because of high transports cost. Cheap road fuel made feasible ports like Felixstowe - away from the industrial heartland. More expensive road fuel will favour the likes of Liverpool as a Post-Panamax terminal, as Liverpool is close to the traditional industrial areas, with first class rail and motorway connections

A small section of rail removed 20 years ago at Edge Hill is being replaced to give a higher rail throughput from Seaforth. 

Container reefer traffic will operate from Seaforth serving Ireland and the Irish sea regions. As in the passenger days, all will go through Liverpool

Also John Lennon airport is to have a sizable cargo terminal connected to Seaforth. Peel Holdings own both and the Manchester Ship Canal too.


----------

